# corporate world = εταιρικός κόσμος, κόσμος των (μεγάλων) επιχειρήσεων



## jglenis (Mar 6, 2008)

Theo asks Sarah if she has thought… “About what?” “About what you’re doing for the rest of your life”. “Not this”, Sarah replies, referring to the corporate world around her. 

Ιδού μια προσέγγιση:
Ο Τέο ρωτάει τη Σάρα αν έχει σκεφτεί... «Αν έχω σκεφτεί τι;» «Τι θα κάνεις το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου». «Πάντως όχι αυτό», του απαντά με νόημα, για τον κόσμο των μεγαλο-εταιρειών που απλώνεται γύρω της. 

Επίσης, αυτή τη φορά, μπορώ να σας δώσω όχι απλώς context αλλά the whole thing. Ο διάλογος που περιγράφεται παραπάνω λαμβάνει χώρα τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα στο βιντεάκι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 7, 2008)

"...τον εταιρικό μικρόκοσμο που την περιβάλλει."
Δίνεις έτσι την αίσθηση ότι ασφυκτιά και θέλει να σπάσει τα δεσμά και να ξεφύγει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2008)

Άλλες επιλογές:
κόσμος των επιχειρήσεων
κόσμος των μεγαλοεπιχειρήσεων
επιχειρηματικός κόσμος

Δεν θα έδινα άλλες διαστάσεις και ερμηνείες, ούτε με «μικρόκοσμο ούτε με «κλοιό» (αυτό, μόνος μου το σκέφτηκα, μόνος μου το απέρριψα). Και προτιμώ το «την περιβάλλει» από το «απλώνεται».

Edit: Και μου άρεσε όλο το βιντεάκι.


----------



## jglenis (Mar 7, 2008)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όλο αυτό το κειμενάκι γράφτηκε για να δείξει πόσο καλή είναι η εν λόγω εταιρεία και πόσο νοιάζεται για τον πλανήτη. Οπότε, για το «μικρόκοσμος» συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα, όπως και για το «την περιβάλλει». Ευχαριστώ αμφότερους!
(Άρα για το «corporate» μόνο του έχουμε: εταιρικός/των (μεγαλο)επιχειρήσεων-εταιρειών).


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 7, 2008)

Jglenis, μην ξεχνάς ότι τη στιγμή που η κοπέλα λέει το "not this", δεν πιστεύει ότι η εν λόγω εταιρεία νοιάζεται για το περιβάλλον· μάλλον το αντίθετο. Παίζει δηλαδή το ρόλο των οικολόγων και λοιπών κατακριτών της. Στη συνέχεια της ταινίας αποδεικνύεται ότι έκανε λάθος, αλλά σε εκείνο το σημείο είναι μια χαρά να υπονοεί ότι η εταιρεία της δεν είναι η καλύτερη του κόσμου. Αυτό, άλλωστε, υπονοείς κι εσύ, γράφοντας "απαντά με νόημα".


----------



## jglenis (Mar 7, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κρατιέμαι όσο μπορώ να μην το υπονοήσω, και να αποδώσω σωστά όλη την προπαγάνδα του στιλ «safety is priority» και «let’s do it right». Γιατί αν ο πλανήτης Γη ήταν γυναίκα, η Shell σίγουρα θα ήταν ένας συνδυασμός de Sade και Καλιγούλα (Όχι πως το βιντεάκι δεν ήταν ωραίο, αλλά τα κίνητρα της εταιρείας δεν είναι τα κίνητρα του κόσμου. Μάλλον άλλη λέξη ταιριάζει).


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 7, 2008)

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο: αυτό το "μεγαλο-εταιρεία" ή "μεγαλο-επιχείρηση" (με ή χωρίς ενωτικό) δεν το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ (κυριολεκτώ) σε οικονομικά κείμενα (είτε πρόκειται για εταιρικές ανακοινώσεις ή εκθέσεις ή άρθρα στον οικονομικό Τύπο -- πληρωμένα και μη). Οι μόνες φορές που το έχω δει είναι σε κείμενα που παρεμπιπτόντως ασχολούνται με την οικονομία. Το είχα δει πρώτη φορά στους υπότιτλους της ταινίας "The Corporation", είχα διαφωνήσει μέσα μου, και εξακολουθώ να διαφωνώ. Αν τίθεται και θέμα γούστου, δεν μου αρέσει κιόλας. Ας μην ξεχνάμε πόσες φορές γίνεται λόγος για large corporations.

Επίσης, συνδυάζοντας τα παραπάνω θεωρώ ότι η καλύτερη απόδηση θα ήταν: "ο εταιρικός κόσμος που την περιβάλλει".


----------



## jglenis (Mar 7, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ! Κι εγώ χρησιμοποίησα τελικά το εταιρικός για το «corporate».


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2008)

Η προσωπική μου νότα, για να δικαιολογήσω και τον τίτλο:

Στην ελληνική, το «επιχειρείν», η «επιχείρηση», το «επιχειρηματικό» (δαιμόνιο) είναι οι λέξεις που καλύπτουν τη μεγάλη γκάμα σημασιών που εμπεριέχουν την τόλμη στο θετικό άκρο και την ασυδοσία (των μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων) στο αρνητικό. Η «εταιρεία» και ο «εταιρικός» είναι σημασίες αποστειρωμένες, γι' αυτό άλλωστε τις προτιμούν σε κείμενα ουδέτερα. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και στον μέσο Εγγλέζο, η λέξη corporation σε σύγκριση με τις business, firm και company έχει τη διάσταση της μεγάλης επιχείρησης. Αν δηλαδή θέλουμε έστω και στο ελάχιστο να χρωματίσουμε το corporate world (δεν λέω ότι χρειάζεται εδώ), θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «επιχειρήσεων» και το «μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων». Όχι;


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 7, 2008)

Θεωρώ ότι η φράση "the corporate world" εμπεριέχει και την έννοια της συμμόρφωσης των υπαλλήλων (compliance, conformity) με τις πρακτικές και τη "γραμμή" της εταιρείας τους. Γι' αυτό και θεωρώ (στο προκείμενο και γενικότερα) πιο σωστή την απόδοση του "εταιρικού", που εμπεριέχει αντίστοιχες έννοιες ομοιομορφίας και κατευθυνόμενης δράσης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2008)

Βεβαίως και έτσι θα το πούμε άμα έχουμε να κάνουμε με τη «γραβατωμένη» του διάσταση. Απλώς, επειδή είμαι απέξω από το συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ δυο «κουστουμαρισμένους» να περπατούν και να μιλούν για «εταιρικό κόσμο». Έχει σημασία αν κάτι ανήκει και στο ιδιόλεκτο του μεταφραστή.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως και έτσι θα το πούμε άμα έχουμε να κάνουμε με τη «γραβατωμένη» του διάσταση. _Απλώς, επειδή είμαι απέξω από το συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον_, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ δυο «κουστουμαρισμένους» να περπατούν και να μιλούν για «εταιρικό κόσμο». _Έχει σημασία αν κάτι ανήκει και στο ιδιόλεκτο του μεταφραστή_.



...ενώ ο Lexoplast κυκλοφορεί με το Ermenegildo Zegna και τη γραβάτα!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 7, 2008)

Κυκλοφορούσε κάποτε, kapa18.

Nickel, όντως η φράση "εταιρικός κόσμος" δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά, μιλάμε όμως για εταιρική ταυτότητα, εταιρική κουλτούρα και άλλα τέτοια. Εξάλλου, το "corporate world" όπως το έθεσε ο Jglenis δεν είναι μέρος του διαλόγου. Επίσης, νομίζω ότι "ο κόσμος των επιχειρήσεων" και ο "επιχειρηματικός κόσμος" αναφέρονται συνολικά στις επιχειρήσεις, ενώ "ο εταιρικός κόσμος" και ιδίως ο μικρόκοσμος, αναφέρεται σε μια συγκεκριμένα εταιρεία και τα χαρακτηριστικά της.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 8, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον λεξοπλάστη ότι εδώ πρόκειται για θέμα νοοτροπίας/κατάστασης και όχι μεγέθους. 
Η διαφωνία μου είναι ότι το "ο κόσμος των επιχειρήσεων" μου φέρνει στο μυαλό γενικά το επιχειρείν, ο "επιχειρηματικός κόσμος" μου φέρνει στο μυαλό (για κάποιον δικό μου παράξενο λόγο) μικρές επιχειρήσεις και ο "εταιρικός κόσμος" με παραπέμπει σε μεγάλες και μικρές εταιρείες (πάντα "δυναμικές", όμως, ή "αδηφάγες" αν προτιμάτε, όχι τον μπακάλη της γειτονιάς).
Και σε ό,τι αφορά το τι λένε οι κοστουμαριμένες στελεχάρες (μεγάλες και μικρές): δεν λένε τίποτα. Ζούνε σε αυτό.


----------

